# Do you exercise regularly?



## explodokills (Nov 10, 2017)

If so, what's your routine like? And what are your intentions and goals for it?

Personally I've been setting aside time to go on hikes for five days a week. Intentions wise, I just wanted to fill up more time in my day doing something healthy and productive. My current goal is to decrease the amount of time it takes me to reach 10k steps from 2hrs to an hour. So far I managed to shrink it down to 1hr 30mins. Hopefully once I'm able to get through 10k steps in an hour, I'll be able to reach 15k steps in 1hr and 30mins.

A weird tangent: One odd thing about hiking is that I seem to notice more dead birds around the area than usual. RIP their feathery souls.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Due to the covid situation, I mostly exercise on a stationary bike 40 minutes 3-4 times a week.
My goal is just to keep my cardiovascular system toned.


----------



## kokora (Apr 13, 2020)

sheeeesh, i'm stressed with my exams right now so i barely have energy to walk around the house. i do like 10 minutes of yoga to break a few bones but that's basically nothing.

i'm gonna try Chloe Ting's workouts after this period. as far as i know, you have to do more than one of her programs per day. also yoga after the exercises to soothe the body 🌼


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm walking 30 minutes a day 5 days a week. I also try to get in 60 reps with my 20 lb. dumbbells each time I get up and come back from my work desk.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

4 to 5 times a week. 

Various forms of cardio and heavy weightlifting.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to start an exercise routine. It has been somewhat sporadic for a couple months, and starting to be a little more regular though I missed three days now and need to get back to it.

I started out with sporadic 6-12 mile walks with audiobooks, and is turning more into something of a routine of maybe 4 miles of some cardio activity along with beginning to do weight training again.

The main benefit is that it has helped me to process some of my anxiety, and I also think there might be benefits to mood. Plus there is something about having some kind of schedule.

The biggest challenges to it are that I have a lot of avoidance to being around people--sort of a phobia almost. And the biggest benefit is that it's nice to overcome this and experience the benefits of exercise.

I used to go hiking and stuff by myself and exercise regularly, but after I had a sort of experience with criminal behavior while alone, I stopped going out and it really affected my mental health. So it's very important for me to be able to work through this and live my life.

edit: ok negative nancy


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

I have been doing alternating days of weightlifting and bodyweight / aerobic training 7 days a week with additional sports training 2 times a week.

Originally I started doing it because I wanted to recover from a long period of illness that caused me to lose around 30kgs of weight, now I continue to do it because it helps me keep my sleep routine close to normal.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

30 minutes of cardio and running everyday and heavy endurance trainings afterwards.
If I'm in the right situation and time (not solo), the endurance training might be replaced by some competitive sports.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

HIIT to wake up. and sometimes sex if it's taken into account.
plus just about anything outdoors. Countless miles, until I get bored, it's not about exhaustion.


----------



## The courier (Jan 31, 2021)

Very much so, walk when I feel like it. All around town, sometimes doing long stretches of laps at the park (unless it's too hot outside) I really wish there was a hiking trail nearby because I would do that all day if I could, being around nature going in the deep woods is more calming for me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I lift weights every other day.

25 minutes on the spinning bike almost every day, but I'm getting bored with it and hoping to replace some days with water walking.

I go for a twenty-minute walk to get filtered water every other day.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Not as much as I should to be honest.


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

I stopped going to the gym but I sometimes walk


* *





Pass me the butter


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

I work out a teeny weeny little bit. Intention, aside from fun in the sun & fresh air, is to elevate my conditioning level for future planned adventures. Right now, the goal is dialling in the pacing, to maintain higher speeds over larger distances, endurance style. With a little bit of sprinting when the mood takes me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

moderate cardio (spinning) every day is to maintain basic health and regular sleep. I do about five minutes more than I need to to aid fat loss.

low-intensity cardio (walking) is for fat loss

bench press, reverse bench press, and dumbbell front raise are to keep my chest developed. I also want my chest muscles to be larger.

chinups and pullups i started as a challenge, but they also help develop my back and forearms and serve as my one heavy lifting exercise (which used to be deadlifts, which I abandoned because they are too much of a back injury risk)

bicep curls help me develop the muscle to do chinups

front and lateral arm raises to keep my arms developed

one-handed farmer's carry and side rotations to grow my obliques

triceps press for balanced arm development (to match the bicep development) and avoid batwings


----------



## Eilidh (Dec 18, 2021)

I am very active in the spring and summer months, because I am an avid gardener and spend hours working outside. I also go on more walks and hikes in the summer months. I don't know what to do in the winter. I usually go on a walk 1 to 2 times per week during these cold rainy months, but I would like to get into a daily routine at home. I'm thinking about doing more things like dancing, and just simple exercises. I have stairs, so sometimes I run up and down those a few times to get my heart rate going. 😄


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, I do a 100+ lap (4km+) walk around the garden (or an equivalent walk) first thing upon waking up, even before having breakfast usually; I prefer it before breakfast because it then acts as a reward, refills lost energy and it just tastes a lot better after that.
Takes about an hour but sometimes I split it up across the day like 50 in the morning and 50 later. Today I did about 5km though because I got lost in my thoughts as often happens.


----------

